# Free seeds - this one's for real!



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Our old friend, Mightybooboo, posted on Countryside Families (and I think on the Gardening forum, as well) today, giving a link to another site he's on. There is an organization called Food Corps that is giving away big collections of garden seeds - evidently this is a foundation in memory of Eddie Albert? All you have to do is send a letter or a postcard with your name and address, and say you would like the free seeds you heard about on the internet. There were pictures of the collections people had received - about 100 packets of 2009 Ed Hume (and others) seeds, mostly veg, but some flowers, too, some hybrid, some OP, all FREE! They were received within 2 weeks of ordering, and were sent priority mail. I ordered mine today, and sent a voluntary donation to help keep the program going, but you don't have to - they'll send the seeds regardless.

Here's a copy of his post:



> Free seeds,REALLY,not a scam,From Eddie Albert (Green Acres star)
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Hmm, the link isn't working from the copied post above, but does work from Booboo's original post. Looks like a nice site to visit, too.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Heres the link and pics I got,about what the rest of us got too.Good luck and enjoy your bountiful seed supply,its really amazing!

Yep,its a real deal,here are some replies we got at our board,here is the thread link,its 2 pages.Start at reply #5 from Kim
http://eastcherokee.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=ph1&action=display&thread=3501&page=1

A brief excerpt below...

Spuds...(This is me and what I got)
Click on pics to enlarge images

I got 91 veggie seeds and 7 herbs...








----------------------------------
How long until I receive them?
---------------------------------
Less than two weeks.They send you a letter with em and it says

Dear Gardener,
We hope you enjoy the box of seeds.We distribute seeds free of charge to gardeners *throughout the United States and overseas *via our distribution contacts.

In order to continue this free service,we rely on donations.If you can afford to send a modest donation,it will be greatly appreciated.

We would also appreciate a photograph of your garden,big or small,once it is underway.

Happy Gardening!

Best Regards,
Ian T Allison
President,The Seed Corp.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

My wife sent for them.

We got a box with 99 seed packets. About a third are flowers, most are assorted veggies.



Ooops, I posted after reading the first post, then after reading through the quoted sections I see that my wife was quoted within it. My bad


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

ET1 SS said:


> My wife sent for them.
> 
> We got a box with 99 seed packets. About a third are flowers, most are assorted veggies.
> 
> ...


OMGosh,youre Bonnies' Hubby? Small world,I had no idea! Your Mrs is a super Lady indeed!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

So do you just write in to the address below?


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

Have my envelope ready to drop in the mailbox. Thanks for the info!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Just sent for mine...hope it's not too late!


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

whodunit said:


> Just sent for mine...hope it's not too late!


Darn it,it just might be.

Saw this in Garden section....

Belfrybat Belfrybat is offline

Join Date: Feb 2003
Location: Texas
Posts: 22
I just ordered using the on-line form. Received a message saying they are extremely backlogged and are awaiting funding before sending any more out. So if you have received some from them, please send a donation if you haven't already. This really does seem like a worthy cause. 
-------------------------
Im going to post office right now to send off a cash donation.Im sending them 30 bucks,surely worth that.They spent 6 to mail to me,some folks they spent 9 plus.
BooBoo


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

NamasteMama said:


> So do you just write in to the address below?


Address is
The Seed Corps
po box 1705
Santa Rosa,California,95402

Just put a note in an envelope that says something like
Dear Folks,please send me the free seeds.My address is .....
Thank You,
-----------------
But looks like it may be too late,hate to think of folks sending money and not getting seeds,I waited until I got mine before sending donation.Folks are sending donations with orders,they are spending 6-9 dollars to mail seeds to us folks. 

So Im not sure exactly what you should do right now.


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

mightybooboo said:


> Address is
> The Seed Corps
> po box 1705
> Santa Rosa,California,95402
> ...


I don't think this is the same place. Dinner Garden has an online form but Seed Corps does not. You have to MAIL your request to Seed Corp. That said, I sent a donation to cover the cost of shipping at least a couple boxes of seeds if not more with my request.


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Are you ordering from Dinner Garden????

They are a different outfit and I found THIS on dinnergardens site...
-------------------------------------------------------------
Please note that due to incredibly high demand, we are backlogged in our requests while we wait for additional funding for supplies. We will ship seeds to you as soon as we have the money to do so. 
-------------------------------------------------------------

The offer for the box of seed Is THE SEED CORPS,snail mail them at 

The Seed Corps
po box 1705
Santa Rosa,California,95402


Sorry for the confusion folks.

Click to enlarge Pic,and order,snail mail at the Santa Rosa address.

The Seed Corps
po box 1705
Santa Rosa,California,95402


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

THE SEED CORPS serves these areas,per their website...I see nothing from them about online ordering either....

http://www.seedcorps.com/

Ethiopia, Romania, Caribbean, Indonesia, Honduras, Jamaica, Russia, Ghana, Philippines, Mexico, Dominican, Republic, India, Guatemala, Nicaragua, British West Indies, Uruguay, Bangladesh, South Africa, and the United States.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank you! I am sending in a small donation to help with postage.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I've ordered from both, but have not received any seeds from the Dinner Garden...I assume due to the backlog mentioned on their site. I figure I will probably not get those seeds in time to plant for this year. The Seed Corps package should arrive within the next few weeks, if all goes well. I sent a donation with my order...I figure it will help with shipping for my package and others, as well. Seems like a good cause to support.


----------



## jamala (May 4, 2007)

got mine today from Seed Corps, I got 34 packs of veggie and herb seeds. I am so excited I am sending them a donation today. My kids were even more excited and have started getting ready to plant some of them.


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Just got my seeds today!! I will send a donation tomorrow..I can't believe the generous assortment. Definitely worth writing for,


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Oh, I should have checked the mail box today - I bet there's a card there telling me my seeds are waiting at the post office. Now I'm all jazzed to go get the mail tomorrow. :happy:


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Manygoatsnmore for spreading the word!


----------



## rightathome (Feb 10, 2009)

We got our package, fifty-something packets of seeds, mostly veggies and a few herbs and greens. I sent a small donation with my request but I am sure they spent more on sending out my seeds. I shared some of the seeds with the local kindergarten for their garden project, but still have plenty, Seed Corps were very generous!


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I got mine a few days ago; 39 packages, I think with a few duplicates. 

Any idea of what would be a good donation amount? Not rich, and under-employed at the moment, but I want to send something.

I really like this kind of charitable organization- no political ideology that I could see in their brochure, just good common sense.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Huh...I sent my letter the day Mightybooboo posted the info, and I haven't received a thing yet. The check I sent cleared the bank yesterday, so I'm hoping that tomorrow or Monday at the latest, the seeds should arrive. If not, I think I'll send a letter asking if I was missed or if something was lost in the mail. I'm like a little kid waiting for Santa to fill my stocking!


----------



## sewserious (Apr 2, 2010)

manygoatsnmore said:


> Huh...I sent my letter the day Mightybooboo posted the info, and I haven't received a thing yet. The check I sent cleared the bank yesterday, so I'm hoping that tomorrow or Monday at the latest, the seeds should arrive. If not, I think I'll send a letter asking if I was missed or if something was lost in the mail. I'm like a little kid waiting for Santa to fill my stocking!


If your check just cleared, I would imagine they are on the way. BTW, I got mine and received 92 packets of seeds; including herbs, veggies, and flowers.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I mailed off my request and a modest donation a couple days ago. I'm trying to keep up a supply of seed packets to give to my DGI friends in case the stuff hits the fan and they are forced to try to grow some food. 

This is exciting! I can't wait to see what comes! Thank you for the heads up about this program!


----------



## Teri (Jan 13, 2003)

I got my box today. 84 seed packets total! Wow! I feel very blessed.
Thanks for posting this Mightybooboo.
It took about 10 days from the time I sent my request.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

Min e arrived today....30 packs of vegetable seeds and two flowers. a few are doubles, but thats ok, I can save some for next year


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I sent away for some too, and after about two weeks I got 45 packets of seeds. Mostly veggies, a few herbs, but no flowers. I've got a check ready to send to them on Monday. It was very nice of them to share this way!


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I got mine last Thursday and forgot to post! I got 32 packets of seeds, 22 vegetable, 5 herbs and 5 flower packets. Edited to add: I did send some money with my request.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

I forgot to post that I got mine, too, belladulcinea. Thanks for bumping this thread and reminding me.  I got a total of 35 packets, 5 herbs, 30 vegies, no flowers, and 3 of the vegie packets are the bigger size - Bodacious corn, Provider bush green beans, and a tricolor mix bean with wax, purple and green bush beans in it. They must be getting a ton of response, as I've noticed the number of seeds they are sending is about half what the earliest orders were. Still, it's an awesome thing they are doing, and I'm thrilled with the variety of seeds sent. I have been letting everyone I can think of know about it, and urging them to help out this program with a donation where possible.


----------

